# Yellow Shrimp



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just wanted to share some pics of my yellows. These are room mates to my Oto's. All live together peacefully and with (4) briggs snails.

Party at the zuc:


One of my favs...the zucchini donut:


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

very kewl shrimp! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Very nice indeed !! tell us somthing about these shrimp, im guessing they like cucumber slices *pc*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ohhhh, I got some of those. I actually have 4 tanks with shrimp at the moment. and hoping to get some crs in a couple of months.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

JIM said:


> *Very nice indeed !! tell us somthing about these shrimp, im guessing they like cucumber slices *pc*


Zucchini actually. [num yummy for them *pc] [ralph for me *y2]

I got one sole CRS in there (as seen in pic). He was a stow away. I'll have to get another tank set up for him and get him some mates. Don't want to add anything else to this tank.

I have ghosties in another tank, greens that should be here today and blues on order.

Not that I like shrimp or anything. *#3

The yellows share the same confines as the Oto family and some briggs. Same specs on the tank as the Otos:

Temp: 74
PH: ~ 7.4
NH3 0
NO2 0
NO3 40

Haven't tested my GH or KH in a spell but I suspect it has dropped since my DIY Co2 ran out a bit ago. I have recently recharged the bottle and we're back in the green.

It's actually time to thin the yellow herd out a bit.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I like that one crystal red in the corner. Have you seen the Blue tiger shrimps? A real deep blue compared to the blue pearl shrimp.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> I like that one crystal red in the corner. Have you seen the Blue tiger shrimps? A real deep blue compared to the blue pearl shrimp.


Yes...blue tigers are very nice...and a tag on the $$ side. But not as bad as Sulawesi shrimps. I've been fighting off the urge to get some cardinals.


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

where is a good place to get shrimp? I bought some ghost shrimp at my LFS can only one has lived. He is going on 5 months in my tank and I want to get him some friends but the stores no longer have ghosts.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ghosties are usually pretty easy to find as they are feeders. PetSmart usually carries them as well if you have one near you.

As for other shrimpies, I will occassionally (rare occassion at that) see red cherries at the LFS. Other than that, you will have to look online to get them.


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Any certain websites you would recommend to find something other than ghosts?


----------

